# DIE Budget BFS BC Rolle für 2019 - Fishband GH 100 Brilliance



## glavoc (15. Juni 2019)

Seit kurzen besitze ich ja die Fishband GH 100 BFS Rolle aus dem fernen China. Da momentan ein regelrechter "Buzz" um diese Budget Reel entsteht, werde ich versuchen in diesem Thread nach und nach eine Review hier fortlaufend zu verfassen.
Aufmerksam wurde ich auf das neue BFS Wunder aus dem Land der Mitte mit diesem Video:






Mein Shop hatte mir leider keine Gifts, wie im Video, mitgeschickt^^. Übrigens ist "The Reel Test" ein toller yt-Kanal rund um Baitcastrollen mit Schwerpunkt auf Baitfinesse.
Vorsichtig wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich dann kaum das "on the Water" Video erwarten können. Als ich das dann zwei Tage später zu Gesicht bekam, wurde bestellt 

Hier noch einmal der On-the-Water Clip:






Alles was mensch in den beiden Videos sieht, kann ich soweit bestätigen.
Das gilt für die relative Größe der Rolle (vor allem weil sie in einer kleinen Box geliefert wird, was den ersten Eindruck noch verstärkt) ebenso, wie für die unglaubliche Stärke der Magnete. Das Ding fischt sich dermaßen kontrolliert, dass sie bedenkenlos auch einen absoluten Beginner mit 0 Baitcast Erfahrung sorgenfrei in die Hand gedrückt werden kann.

Geliefert wurde mir eine vollständige, unvermackte und propper zusammengesetzte Rolle. Konkreter: sauber lackiert, gleichbleibende Abstände, saubere Spaltmaße, äußerlich alles Tip-Top!
Auch lässt sie sich gut kurbeln, die Bremse zieht sauber ab ohne zu ruckeln...
Nun sind ein kl. Flussbarsch, sowie 3 bessere Forellen sicher noch keine aussagekräftige Referenz, jedoch kann ich soweit bestätigen, dass sie diese Fische problemlos händelt. Zu keiner Zeit musste ich mir während des Drills Gedanken machen.
Da die Rolle ein Karbongehäuse besitzt, habe ich bewusst Braid aufgespult um aussagekräftigere Testwerte zu erhalten.Das klappt sehr gut, da wackelt und verzieht sich nichts. Auch Spinner, welche einen starken Druck im Wasser aufbauen können, windet sie Problemlos ein.
Fazit bisher - nix zu meckern, keinerlei Beanstandungen von meiner Seite aus.
Wer eine günstige BFS Rolle sucht, z.Bsp. um in diese Angelei reinzuschnuppern, kann bedenkenlos zugreifen, kostet sie doch weit weniger als jede Avial ShallowSpool…

Ein paar Bilder habe ich auch für euch:

















Explosionszeichnung:







Und der erste "Fehler" - die Bremse in der Zeichnung ist nicht die der GH 100. Auch die eingezeichnete Spule ist eine tiefere (die der 150ziger).  Hier im Detail besser zu erkennen:






Auf der Zeichnung ist wohl eher das Bremssystem der GH 150 eingezeichnet, die GH 100 besitzt jedoch einen Nachbau von Shimanos neuestem, flexiblem Magnetsystem. Diese innovative Bremse bzw. dessen Kopie und die leichte Shallow Spool waren mit die gewichtigsten Gründe, mir diese Rolle zu kaufen.

Hier das Bremssystem der GH 100:






Auf Minimalstellung:





Maximal:


----------



## Arne0109 (15. Juni 2019)

Moinsen,
mal eine Frage hat sie einen Schnur abzugsclicker
Danke für eine antwort
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2019)

Nope- kein Abzugsklicker wie beim Original, oder den Abu BF Revos  ..
Auch die Spulenachsbremse kat keinen Klicker. Nur die Sternbremse klickt beim zu/aufdrehen... ABER!: im Gegensatz zur Edelrolle, klickt bei der GH 100 laut und deutlich die Magnetbremseinstellung  !!!

Beste Grüße zurück!


----------



## Arne0109 (15. Juni 2019)

Danke


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juni 2019)

Schon im BA Forum drüber gestolpert... ich setz mich mal dazu und warte auf weitere Eindrücke. Habe bereits ne Haibo Steed (die weisse), KastKing Assassin und eine DMK (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/DMK-...expid=eb4975b6-f227-42db-9d61-13262c5e775f-35) in Gebrauch.


----------



## glavoc (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo Fr33,
herzlich willkommen und nimm bitte Platz am Tisch 
von Haibo hab ich die Steed _*MS*,_ sprich die rote. Ansonsten paar Shimanos & Abus. Die DMK - gibt es die nicht auch als D.A.M. Klon?
Beste Grüße!

PS der erste Fisch^^ mit der GH 100:






der bisher Größte^^:


----------



## glavoc (16. Juni 2019)

Sodele, zurück zur Rolle Männers,
diese besteht ja laut mehreren Aliexpress-Shops aus Carbon. Ob und welches und in welcher Qualität verbaut wurde, kann ich leider nicht angeben. Jedoch scheint das Kerngehäuse ein sehr festes Material zu sein, am Rollenfuß sind keinerlei "Abdrücke" von den Rollenhaltern zu sehen. Daher habe ich für euch paar Aufnahmen vom Rahmen gemacht:
(um die Bilder größer zu sehen, bitte draufklicken)












Was ich auch noch anmerken möchte, ist die relative Schwergängigkeit der Seitenplatte. Diese wird zwar nicht allzu oft geöffnet in der Praxis, fiel mir aber dennoch auf. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen,* da klemmt nichts oder verkeilt sich auch nix.* Dennoch benötigt Mensch etwas "Force" die Seitenplatte runterzudrücken/schieben. Ist nicht dramatisch und ich hatte auch keinerlei Probleme jemals den Seitendeckel zu öffnen, möchte aber darauf hinweisen.

lg


----------



## trawar (16. Juni 2019)

Habe eben in nem anderen Forum eine Gekauft und die aus China kann jetzt in ruhe kommen. 
Kommende Woche sollte ich die in Händen halten.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Juni 2019)

Welches Wurfspektrum schafft die out of the box? Scheint eher was für ne L Rute zu sein oder?


----------



## glavoc (16. Juni 2019)

Hallo Fr33,
nö, nö die wirft auch ganz locker 2g Jig mit 5cm EasyShiner. Der kl. Fluss - Barsch von oben, hat so einen z. Bsp. noch im Maul. Im "On the Water" Video sieht Mensch auch, dass er sehr leichte Köder wirft. Für ne L Rute passt ja auch zu wenig Schnur auf die Shallow Spool drauf.

Komme gerade vom trüben Neckar zurück. Leider fing ich nur junge Döbel, keine wirklich stattlichen Tester  . Bis jetzt war ich zwei Mal kurz los, keinerlei Probleme bisher mit der GH 100. Dabei hab`ich heute relativ viel (beinahe fast nur) Druckköder gefischt. Die Rolle durfte heute viel "arbeiten", trotzdem alles immer noch stabil und keinerlei Veränderung.
Das Getriebe erinnert bei druckvollen Ködern an die Abu Revo Getriebe. Keine Ahnung wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll^^. Bald öffne ich sie, um mir das Innenleben anzusehen...

lg


----------



## glavoc (17. Juni 2019)

Moin,´`
habe sie gerade geöffnet und reingeschaut. Bei der Gelegenheit wurden auch noch die Karbonbremsscheiben leicht mit Cal`s Grease einmassiert. 
Zuerst  aber ein paar Bilder von der Fishband GH 100:







& noch eins:







Also, alles was ihr braucht:









Und hier geht`s los:



















lg


----------



## trawar (17. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Bilder, der clicker der Curado 71 sollte rein optisch passen. Das wäre natürlich richtig cool.


----------



## glavoc (17. Juni 2019)

was kostet der den?


----------



## trawar (17. Juni 2019)

Ich meine ich hätte dafür etwas um die 20€ bezahlt.

Hier mal den Verkäufer anschreiben und Fragen, antwortet zügig und hat mir sogar teil des Betrages zurück geschickt da weniger teile für die Curado 71 gebraucht wird.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264254907695


----------



## glavoc (17. Juni 2019)

Die meine Fishband GH100 werde ich wohl eher nicht mit Clicker ausstatten, aber dennoch ein toller Link - THX. Das gute an der GH100 ist ja, dass diese Rolle keinerlei Upgrade (Magnete etc. zum Bsp.) braucht, um im BFS Bereich performen zu können. Werde meine so lassen & bin auf ihre Langlebigkeit gespannt. Maximal bekommt sie bessere/schnellere KL an der Spulenachse 

lg


----------



## glavoc (18. Juni 2019)

Apropos Clicker, 
bei der "external dial " der Magnetbremse lassen sich 30 Einstellungen durchklicken. Die Magnete sind so kräftig,  dass ich selbst im UL Bereich fast immer unterhalb des Ersten Drittels bleibe. Da ist noch soviel "Luft nach oben", dass ich sie fast als Überkontrolliert bezeichnen würde. Teilweise fischte ich sie im 0,5 Bereich (also unterhalb von Ziffer 1) auf der "external dial" / Bremseinstellungsscheibe.

Positiv finde ich auch den relativ großen Durchmesser des Lineguiderings. 

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, bei meiner GH100 waren die Spulenachs- KL nicht mit Fett zugekleistert. In den unboxing Videos  auf yt zur Rolle sind diese ja regelrecht "getauft" mit Fett^^. Meine haben je einen Tropfen Rocket Fuel Yellow Label bekommen.

Unschlüssig bin ich noch beim 95mm Handle. Es wirkt auf jeden Fall recht groß an der Rolle. 

einen lieben Gruß ausm sonnigen Südwesten!


----------



## trawar (18. Juni 2019)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, morgen sollte meine kommen. 
Ich bin von Freitag bis Sonntag am See Zelten, da werde ihc bestimmt zeit haben die richtig zu testen.
Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## glavoc (18. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön trawar! Gehe gerade los, um die Rolle weiter "in di real World" auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.
Dir einen herzlichen Gruß!


----------



## trawar (19. Juni 2019)

Hi es ist anscheinend irgendwas angekommen nur der blöde Briefträger hatte nichts besseres zu tun als die Rolle mitzunehmen und jetzt kann ich mir das Freitag gegen 11 Uhr an der Postfiliale abholen. 

Ich habe gerade so ein HASS das kannst du dir garnicht vorstellen.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juni 2019)

Es ist leichter die Geduld zu verlieren, als die Ungeduld los zu werden... Ich fühle mit dir 

War ja letztens nochmal mit der GH 100 los, am Fluss. Der war nochmal trüber, war aber egal. Ging ja eher darum, die Rolle weiter zu testen. Das habe ich ausführlich getan. Hatte eigentlich die ganze Strecke per "Rückhand" gefischt und musste darauf achten, nicht ans andere Ufer zu werfen. Das klappte tadellos, 0 Backlash.
Heute war ich dann aufm See, mit Wind und Flaute. Keinerlei Probleme zu vermelden, auch nicht wenn ich in den Wind geworfen habe.
Tip Top sach ich mal 

lg - & hoffe das du sie morgen endlich in den Händen hast


----------



## glavoc (23. Juni 2019)

Moin,
kleiner Fun-Fakt am Rande: Doppelt so teuer minus Shallow Spool & minus flexibles Magnetbremssystem:
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Enigma_Ippon_Series_IPF100_Flipping_Casting_Reel/descpage-EFBCR.html

lg


----------



## trawar (24. Juni 2019)

So hab jetzt das WE mit der GH100 verbracht und denke das ich entweder eine Sonntags Rolle erwischt habe oder die Rolle ist einfach nicht das was alle sagen.
Die Rattert bei mir wenn ich unter leichter Last den Köder einkurbel aber das dann nicht immer.
Dann habe ich Wurfweiten tests mit einem 3gr Wobbler an der Kuying Teton L gemacht und habe die Kurbel umdrehungen gezählt und kam auf 22-24Umdrehungen was ungefähr einer weite von 18m entspricht. Ich hatte leider die XF50 nicht dabei sonst hätte ich das damit direkt vergleichen können.
Was ich aber gemacht habe ist, ist mit einem 4gr.Jigkopf und einem 3" Köder die Rolle mit der Curado 71HG zu vergleichen.
Die Rute war immer die Kuying.
Während ich mit der GH100 auf ca. 25m gekommen bin, kam ich mit der Curado auf 30m.
Auf der GH100 ist 0,08er PE und auf der Curado 0,17er.
Ich habe die GH100 jetzt mal komplett zerlegt alles sauber gemacht, geölt und gefettet.
Wenn ich das nächste mal am Wasser bin werde ich auch die XF50 mitnehmen und alle mal mit einander vergleichen.


Fazit bis jetzt bin ich von der GH100 tierisch enttäuscht.

PS. Die XF50 fühlt sich für mich auch viel wertiger und robuster an als die GH100, irgendwie habe ich da dieses Plaste gefühl in der Hand.
und die Rolle finde ich einfach zu hoch und liegt mir nicht gut in der Hand.


----------



## glavoc (24. Juni 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> ….
> Die Rattert bei mir wenn ich unter leichter Last den Köder einkurbel aber das dann nicht immer.
> ...
> 
> ...



Hallo trawar,
Danke für dein Feedback! Vor allem weil ehrlich! Meine tut immer noch (zum Glück) wie am ersten Tag. Auch hat die meine noch nicht "gerattert". Plaste, klar. Da hab ich auch nichts besseres erwartet. Zu Hoch/zu groß bzw. nicht gut in der Hand liegen gehe ich auch mit. Hoffe mal einfach, dass meine sich nicht auch in diese Richtung entwickelt...
Andererseits werfe ich mit ihr tatsächlich superleichtes superentspannt... erst gestern wieder am Bächle.
Berichte doch bitte weiterhin, ob & wie sie sich schlägt. Gut fände ich auch ein Feedback zum Vergleich xf 50 vs gh 100 
Dafür lass ich dann demnächst die gute Steed gegen die GH 100 antreten 
Schade, dass deine Rolle so rattert... Wann tut sie das denn? Nach dem Werfen?

lg


----------



## trawar (24. Juni 2019)

Ja nachdem werfen.
Man kann das nicht reproduzieren, werde mal nach der Wartung schauen wie die am Wasser läuft. 
Die Rote Haibo habe ich auch noch hier mit den modifizierten und Stärkeren Magneten. Müsste mir mal ne ganze rolle schnur besorgen dann könnte ich alle testen.
Habe die Haibo ne zeitlang mit Mono gefischt war nicht schlecht aber stehe mehr auf PE


----------



## ae71 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo nun ist ein Monat vergangen nachdem du sie geöffnet und frisch gefettet hast.
Wie läuft sie denn jetzt?
Gruß
Toni


----------



## glavoc (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo ae71,
war gerade Gestern wieder mit ihr fischen - bei mir läuft die immer noch, keinerlei Ausfälle, nix zu meckern...
Lustig finde ich ja das sie zBsp bei e-Kleinanzeigen teils mit 40% Preisaufschlag zum Alipreis gehandelt wird^^
Klar, ist ein Plaste-Bomber, aber dafür macht sie immer noch was sie soll. Das beste an ihr ist sicherlich der Kinderleichte Magnetbremsenmechanismus.
Zudem das leichte Gewicht. Wie sie sich auf längere Sicht macht? Schwer zu sagen, bisher gut und ich fische sie recht häufig...


----------



## trawar (16. Juli 2019)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht damit unterwegs gewesen, habe einfach zu viele Combos und andere vorlieben als UL Angelei.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. Juli 2019)

Was kostet denn aktuell so eine Fishband? Lohnt sich das wirklich?
Selbst eine Daiwa Tatula kostet als Vorjahresmodell nur etwa 120 Euro mit bewährter Quali + Technik.


----------



## trawar (17. Juli 2019)

Habe heute einige stunden Steed, XF50 und die GH100 getestet.
Alle mit der selben schnur ander selben rute und Köder. 
Fazit ist das die GH100 die Stressfreiste von allen ist und dabei fast soweit wirft wie meine getunte Steed nur das die Steed mir besser in der Hand liegt. 
Deshalb gebe ich die GH100 auch wieder ab und behalte die xf50 als Backup.


----------



## trawar (18. Juli 2019)

Also die erste Rolle ist verkauft und die zweite habe ich meinem Junior 12j. vermacht.
Das ding sitzt jetzt auf einer Test Rute von Walmart und bald muss einen neue her.
Als ob das nicht reicht habe ich eine Scorpion BFS gekauft, verstehe mich selber nicht mehr.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. Juli 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> ...
> Als ob das nicht reicht habe ich eine Scorpion BFS gekauft, verstehe mich selber nicht mehr...


Tja, was fällt mir dazu ein:


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> ..  die zweite habe ich meinem Junior 12j. vermacht.
> Das ding sitzt jetzt auf einer Test Rute von Walmart und bald muss einen neue her.
> Als ob das nicht reicht habe ich eine Scorpion BFS gekauft, verstehe mich selber nicht mehr.



Hammahart jajaja- ja ! travar - bester Mann!  
Irgendwie muss ich ehrlich sagen, kann ich dich auch verstehen^^..
Meine GH 100 werde ich behalten, habe ich doch zwei UL/L C-Ruten. Auch muss ich sie ja noch gegen die Steed MS mit N52 /2mm Magnettuning antreten lassen.. Wobei ich ausm Gefühl auch die Steed vorne sehe.. (wird aber irgendwann richtig getestet)
lg


----------



## trawar (18. Juli 2019)

Ich war heute 4 stunden mit der Steed unterwegs und die Rolle ist einfach der Hammer, vorausgesetzt tuning Magnete sind verbaut. Junior hatte die GH100 auf der Atec crazee Bass M Rating. Musste auf die Rolle 0.18er Mono aufspulen weil ich nichts anderes mehr da hatte. Bei den unzähligen Nestern die Jr. Geworfen hat rutschte die Mono immer links zwischen Rolle und Gehäuse. Hat echt genervt spaltmaße wie Ami Autos. Ich war mit 4gr. Spinmad und er mit 10gr Spinmad unterwegs. Die Steed ist einfach mega, feuert die 4gr Richtung Horizont.


----------



## glavoc (18. Juli 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Die Steed ist einfach mega, ..



Vor allem auch viel wertiger verarbeitet. Denke, dass ich die Rolle auch in 10 Jahren noch fischen werde!
lg


----------



## trawar (19. Juli 2019)

Ja und bei der Steed hatte ich nie die Probleme das die Schnur zwischen Rahmen und Rolle rutscht.
Das hat schon genervt.


----------



## Fangehnix (7. Januar 2020)

Seid ihr noch zufrieden  mit der Cast Rolle?

Ist ja schon paar Tage her seid dem letzten  Post,
wäre ja schon fast ein langzeittest.

Wäre Klasse wenn wer sich dazu äußern würde, bzw. pro und kontra...

Gruss


----------



## glavoc (26. Januar 2020)

Fangehnix schrieb:


> Seid ihr noch zufrieden  mit der Cast Rolle?
> 
> Ist ja schon paar Tage her seid dem letzten  Post,
> wäre ja schon fast ein langzeittest.



Ist gerade Schonzeit - Forelle ist zu und Barsch momentan unerreichbar. Aber dennoch bin ich immer noch von meinen China UL/L Castrollen zu diesen Preisen überzeugt. Die GH 100 läuft immer noch problemlos, ebenso wie die Steed MS.
Du must bei den beiden Rollen abwägen zwischen Metall oder Graphite und zwischen 6,5:1 oder 7,1:1 Übersetzung.  Beide Rollen ermöglichen das fischen ab 3g WG und mein Ziel war es nie, eine Trout Magnet zu werfen (1,1g). Wer günstig ins Baitfinesse reinschnuppern möchte, kann mit rund 50 € damit ohne Probleme und Extratuning im BFS Bereich werfen. Auch gibt es mittlerweile weitere BFS Modelle aus China sowie unter Umständen eine Rays Studio Tuning Spool für die eine oder andere normale Rolle für ca. 20 Euro. Das ist ja das tolle, es bedarf keiner 200-300 Euro mehr, um unter 4 Gramm zu werfen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Januar 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ist gerade Schonzeit - Forelle ist zu und Barsch momentan unerreichbar. Aber dennoch bin ich immer noch von meinen China UL/L Castrollen zu diesen Preisen überzeugt. Die GH 100 läuft immer noch problemlos, ebenso wie die Steed MS.
> Du must bei den beiden Rollen abwägen zwischen Metall oder Graphite und zwischen 6,5:1 oder 7,1:1 Übersetzung.  Beide Rollen ermöglichen das fischen ab 3g WG und mein Ziel war es nie, eine Trout Magnet zu werfen (1,1g). Wer günstig ins Baitfinesse reinschnuppern möchte, kann mit rund 50 € damit ohne Probleme und Extratuning im BFS Bereich werfen. Auch gibt es mittlerweile weitere BFS Modelle aus China sowie unter Umständen eine Rays Studio Tuning Spool für die eine oder andere normale Rolle für ca. 20 Euro. Das ist ja das tolle, es bedarf keiner 200-300 Euro mehr, um unter 4 Gramm zu werfen.


Donnerstag kam meine Steed mit Tuning Magneten, meine erste Baitcaster, bin Mal gespannt wie doof ich mich anstellen werde


----------



## glavoc (26. Januar 2020)

Taste dich einfach nach und nach ran. Am Anfang viel mit der Spulenachsbremse arbeiten langsam die Wurfweite ausreizen, nicht "peitschen" um sich  so wenig Tüddel wie möglich ersparen. Bis irgendwann dein Daumen DIE Bremse wird. Welche Rute willst du anschrauben?
lg


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Januar 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Taste dich einfach nach und nach ran. Am Anfang viel mit der Spulenachsbremse arbeiten langsam die Wurfweite ausreizen, nicht "peitschen" um sich  so wenig Tüddel wie möglich ersparen. Bis irgendwann dein Daumen DIE Bremse wird. Welche Rute willst du anschrauben?
> lg


Hab mir die Goture Worrior dazu ausgesucht, hängt noch im Zoll fest.Bin gespannt wie die Kombi ist.


----------



## glavoc (26. Januar 2020)

vielleicht blick ich es nicht, falls ja - sorry, aber hat die Rute ein wg von 1/4 oz - 3/4 oz ? Dann ist die Steed mögl.weise zu klein, d.h. zu wenig Schnur passt auf die shallow spool. Meine fische ich an 2-6 Gramm bzw. 1-6 g Ruten und überlege mir eine noch leichtere 0,5-4 Gramm zu kaufen.
Für eine 7-20g Rute tut es ja eigentl. fasst jede normale Lp Baitcaster.

lg


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Januar 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> vielleicht blick ich es nicht, falls ja - sorry, aber hat die Rute ein wg von 1/4 oz - 3/4 oz ? Dann ist die Steed mögl.weise zu klein, d.h. zu wenig Schnur passt auf die shallow spool. Meine fische ich an 2-6 Gramm bzw. 1-6 g Ruten und überlege mir eine noch leichtere 0,5-4 Gramm zu kaufen.
> Für eine 7-20g Rute tut es ja eigentl. fasst jede normale Lp Baitcaster.
> 
> lg


Stimmt, die hat 1/4 oz - 3/4 oz, meinst wirklich das ist zu groß? Welche 1-6 g Rute würdest denn empfehlen ?


----------



## glavoc (27. Januar 2020)

Hallo @_Tikey0815 - die Rutenfrage würde ich halt stark vom Zielfisch und Gewässer abmachen.  Für des verwachsene, urbane Forellenbächle nehme ich ein 1,4m  langes Rütchen, für den kl. Fluß die 3teilige 2,1m 2-6g Rute.  Zudem überlege ich, eine weitere Rute im UL Bereich aus China zu ordern^^
Was hast du also genauer vor?


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Januar 2020)

@glavoc  Ja, für den kleinen Fluss gerne eine mit rund 2m. Habe mir gestern schon die Favorite White Bird rausgesucht, die beginnt aber erst bei 4g WG, alles was ich im richtigen UL Bereich gefunden habe, liegt nicht in der mir genehmen Preisklasse, vor allem weil ich es ja erstmal nur ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## glavoc (27. Januar 2020)

Das Ding ist, du bekommst kaum Schnur auf die flache Spule der Steed MS. So knapp 25-30 m je nach Stärke.. da bist du sehr schnell leer geworfen. Auf Aliexpress findest du eine riesige Auswahl an echten UL Ruten mit Längen zwischen 1,4 - 2,1m .. man könnte behaupten, dass Aliexpress die beste Auswahl für BFS Ruten global bietet.. vor Japan, Russland, USA.. zudem für einen ganz anderen Tarif 
Hast du die Favorite schon geordert? Sicher eine top Rute aber von 4- bis vermutl. 14g (?)  nur eingeschränkt im BFS Bereich tauglich, da sich die leichten Köder schlecht aufladen, die passenden Köder jedoch dann viel weiter werfen lassen, als die Schnurkapazität einer echten UL/BFS Rolle hergiebt. An soch 4-14g Ruten fische ich die Abu Mörrum oder die mit zwei Bremsärmchen weniger getunte MGX z.Bsp.


Hier mal paar verlinkte Videos zu UL Ruten aus China:






















lg


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Januar 2020)

@glavoc Danke für die Links, werd mir die Videos mal anschauen. Die White Bird habe ich nicht gekauft, kam  gestern nur bei der Suche meiner Vorstellung am nächsten. Das mit der Schnurlänge war mir garnicht so klar, danke für den Hinweis !


----------



## Fangehnix (29. Januar 2020)

Bin gespannt wie nen flitzebogen .lol

Obei HURRIKAN Cast 1.70cm 3-14g Wg vom Ali ... mega schnell geliefert,  
nur die gh100 lässt auf sich warten bzw zeitlich überfällig vom Warenhouse Frankreich.

Die Kombo wird fürs Barschangeln Kanal ggfs Häfen in NL ,sowie im Fluss wie die Lenne auf Forelle.

Hoffe werde glücklich mit der günstigen Kombo von unter 100 €. 
18 € Rute 20 € Schnur und 53 € GH100.lol

Werde die kombo wenn se vollständig ist ausgiebig Testen und Berichten. 

Gruss


----------



## glavoc (29. Januar 2020)

Chic!
Ich fische diese beiden Ruten, einmal die Tsurinoya :  






sowie die oben verlinkte 3teilige Royal Spirit:







Zudem bin ich hart am überlegen, mir die wirkliche Ultralight Budget Rod zu holen:







lg


----------



## naun (21. März 2020)

Hat jemand die Fishband GH100 und kann mir Auskunft geben darüber, welche Dimensionen/welchen Durchmesser die Handle- Achse hat? Ich überlege mir, eine zu kaufen, das übergrosse Handle müsste dann aber unbedingt austauschbar sein gegen ein kleineres und daher wüsste ich gerne ob das möglich ist.  Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## glavoc (21. März 2020)

habe es gerade nachgemessen.. 95mm


----------



## Fangehnix (5. Mai 2020)

Gestern hat sich meine Bc gh100 beim Leichten Angeln in der Ruhr verabschiedet,
ein dicker Biss bis auf 3g Chebu und 5cm Köder und Zack Spule platt Obwohl nicht stramm eingestellt die Bremse.

Bzw kann Kurbeln aber Spule dreht nicht mit, nur eben lässt sich die Spule durchdrehen wenn man diese mit der Hand eben an der Spule dreht. Könnt sowas von kotzen , 2 mal Angeln mit der Rolle sprich evtl 100 Würfe das sowas.

Hat wer nen Tipp ?


----------



## trawar (5. Mai 2020)

Nicht das der kleine Stift auf der Spulenwelle abgeschert ist.


----------



## Fangehnix (5. Mai 2020)

Welchen stift meinst?,
noch nie eine BC zerlegt.


----------



## trawar (5. Mai 2020)

Fangehnix schrieb:


> Welchen stift meinst?,
> noch nie eine BC zerlegt.


Hol doch mal die Spule raus, da müsste auf der Seite die zur Kurbel zeigt ein Stift in der Achse sein.
Das wäre das erste was ich Prüfen würde.


----------



## trawar (7. Mai 2020)

Fangehnix schrieb:


> Welchen stift meinst?,
> noch nie eine BC zerlegt.


Hey was gibt es neues?


----------



## Nuesse (7. Mai 2020)

trawar schrieb:


> Hey was gibt es neues?



Ich glaub er ist stiften gegangen .


----------



## trawar (18. Mai 2020)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Ich glaub er ist stiften gegangen .


Das glaube ich mittlerweile auch, was finde ich das zum Kotzen wenn einfach kein Feedback mehr kommt.

@Fangehnix du solltest dich in Feedbackehnix umbenennen.

Danke


----------



## Fangehnix (19. Mai 2020)

Sorry wegen dem fehlenden Feed back,
habe se aus Frust nicht mehr angefasst.

Ich zerlege se gleich mal Grob.

Edit:
Habe die Spule rausgenommen,und wieder eingebaut.
Funtioniert wieder kurioserweise.

Gruss


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (19. Mai 2020)

Ist der Quer Stift gemeint auf der Achse ?


----------



## trawar (19. Mai 2020)

Ja genau der


----------



## Urban_Stepper (26. August 2020)

Moin,
ist euch bei der Fishband GH 100 Magnetbremse etwas aufgefallen?
Wenn ich richtig liege haben die Chinesen das Bremssystem von der rechts Hand Rolle genau so auch auf die Links Hand übertragen.

deswegen werden die Magnete bei der links Hand bei schneller Rotation nicht an die Spule gedrückt. 
da die Feder auf der anderen Seite sitzt und nicht in die Rotationsrichtung gezogen wird.
Bei der rechts Hand funktioniert es wohl so wie von Shimano ausgedacht war.

Sie lässt sich zwar auch so sehr gut und stressfrei Werfen. 
Wäre aber interessant zu wissen wie sich die rechts Hand verhält. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Zugriff zu beiden Und merkt einen Unterschied.

Vielleicht wurde das Thema ja auch schon behandelt hier, war schon lange nicht aktiv. 
Ist mir letztens nur so aufgefallen.


Und noch was.
Hat schon mal jemand versucht die Knobs abzuschrauben?
Das ist die erste Rolle wo ich die Kappen nicht abbekomme, dreht sich quasi auf der Stelle.


----------

